# Tired of my married life...no sex!!!



## fire_bear (Sep 28, 2007)

hi to all of you! it's my first time here. i hope one of you can relate my situation. i've been married for 6yrs, my husband is 9yrs older than me. oh gosh, i don't remember when was the last time we had sex. i got married when i was 23 then i got pregnant and after that no more sex. i get offended all time everytime i want to have sex and he doesn't want. hey i'm still young, i'm not 90yr old. just last year, i found out he's writing a lot of women. it was so bad it felt like i was crushed and betrayed, of course i was, right? i went to visit my family in the philippines for four months. i realize i was tired of my relationship to him and now he wants to start over, looking forward for the future. since i got back we been fighting and i always brought up into his face what he did to me. i can't move on yet, i'm not inlove with him anymore, i guess i am so tired for six years. i need some advice from the experts. please... what should i do, i wanna get out from this relationship but i am thinking about my 5 yr old little prince. thanks a bunch...


----------



## SageMother (Jun 28, 2007)

I am no expert, and I don't subscribe to starting over once these sorts of insults have become part of married life. I suggest you follow your own instincts on this one. You will be happier in the long run than if you follow someone else's advice.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I would make it simple. Leave him but try to have a good enough relationship where he can still see his kid and be a part of the childs life. You need and deserve to be happy too.

draconis


----------



## fire_bear (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks.. yeah, i want to leave him but i dont know how to do it. everytime we talk about it, he scares me to death. he told me i am stuck with him because we have a son. everytime i start talking about us, he would just leave and dont wanna talk about it. he said he would rather die, if i leave him and i am getting tired of hearing it.


----------



## SageMother (Jun 28, 2007)

fire_bear said:


> thanks.. yeah, i want to leave him but i dont know how to do it. everytime we talk about it, he scares me to death. he told me i am stuck with him because we have a son. everytime i start talking about us, he would just leave and dont wanna talk about it. he said he would rather die, if i leave him and i am getting tired of hearing it.


I suggest you stop discussing it and start arranging your finances and such so that you don't have to starve or live with relatives when you leave. If you need to go, then go, taking your child with you.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

fire_bear said:


> thanks.. yeah, i want to leave him but i dont know how to do it. everytime we talk about it, he scares me to death. he told me i am stuck with him because we have a son. everytime i start talking about us, he would just leave and dont wanna talk about it. he said he would rather die, if i leave him and i am getting tired of hearing it.


If he is threatening you then you can get a restaining order from the police for protection. Just because you have a son with him doesn't mean you are stuck with him. As far as the he'd rather die I think he is guilt tripping you. If he'd want to keep you he'd be doing everything he could to make you happy.

draconis


----------

